# Degrado Juve: 2-2 in casa e far west con la Salernitana



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2022)

Clamoroso pareggio in casa della Juventus contro la Salernitana. Sotto di due gol, la squadra di Allegri è salvata nel finale da un rigore sbagliato ma poi ribattuto in rete da Bonucci. 
Poi allo scadere Milik segna e si fa espellere, ma il gol è annullato da Var. Rissa con espulsioni di Cuadrado e Allegri. 
Già 4 i punti di distacco dalla vetta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2022)

Sto godendo come un riccio!


----------



## Route66 (11 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso pareggio in casa della Juventus contro la Salernitana. Sotto di due gol, la squadra di Allegri è salvata nel finale da un rigore sbagliato ma poi ribattuto in rete da Bonucci.
> Poi allo scadere Milik segna e si fa espellere, ma il gol è annullato da Var. Rissa con espulsioni di Cuadrado e Allegri.
> Già 4 i punti di distacco dalla vetta.


Che spettacolo ragazzi!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso pareggio in casa della Juventus contro la Salernitana. Sotto di due gol, la squadra di Allegri è salvata nel finale da un rigore sbagliato ma poi ribattuto in rete da Bonucci.
> Poi allo scadere Milik segna e si fa espellere, ma il gol è annullato da Var. Rissa con espulsioni di Cuadrado e Allegri.
> Già 4 i punti di distacco dalla vetta.


rotfl stavo guardando la finale di pallavolo e non ho visto nulla. 

grande acciuga  degrado puro ma dove vanno questi


----------



## Mauricio (11 Settembre 2022)

C’è da dire però che l’ammonizione per essersi tolta la maglia per un goal annullato è parecchio ingiusta: se non è goal, non dovrebbe contare nemmeno quello che accade dopo, ad essere onesti.


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso pareggio in casa della Juventus contro la Salernitana. Sotto di due gol, la squadra di Allegri è salvata nel finale da un rigore sbagliato ma poi ribattuto in rete da Bonucci.
> Poi allo scadere Milik segna e si fa espellere, ma il gol è annullato da Var. Rissa con espulsioni di Cuadrado e Allegri.
> Già 4 i punti di distacco dalla vetta.


È tutto bellissimo. Gli spogliatoi saranno un'oasi di sorrisi e relax


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Settembre 2022)

Lo scenario attuale è il migliore, ora si darà tutta colpa all'arbitro e si scanseranno ancora una volta le responsabilità di Allegri. Se perdeva era rischio per me, ma con sto pareggio e il gol annullato ha la panchina ancora blindata. 
Perfetto 
Godo anche per Vahalovic che è voluto andare a tutti i costi alla Juve per fare sta fine schifosa, così come al tempo Chiesa.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso pareggio in casa della Juventus contro la Salernitana. Sotto di due gol, la squadra di Allegri è salvata nel finale da un rigore sbagliato ma poi ribattuto in rete da Bonucci.
> Poi allo scadere Milik segna e si fa espellere, ma il gol è annullato da Var. Rissa con espulsioni di Cuadrado e Allegri.
> Già 4 i punti di distacco dalla vetta.


Bisogna festeggiare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Settembre 2022)

Non capisco il casino. Giusta ogni singola decisione. 
Rigore solare per la Salernitana.
Rigore giusto per la Juventus.
Gol annullato giustamente a Vlahovic. 
Giusto anche annullare il gol di Milik, ma Bonucci é in fuorigioco, e sulla traiettoria e prova di colpire il pallone di testa. Fuorigioco piu attivo di cosi é difficile senza toccare la palla.
Infine l'espulsione di Milik é automatica.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> C’è da dire però che l’ammonizione per essersi tolta la maglia per un goal annullato è parecchio ingiusta: se non è goal, non dovrebbe contare nemmeno quello che accade dopo, ad essere onesti.


Il VAR non toglie cartellini gialli. Il giocatore che segna sa che c'è il VAR, ergo nel dubbio è scemo a togliersi la maglia, specie se già ammonito.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Settembre 2022)

Sto godendo come Rocco siffredi in un orgia


----------



## bmb (11 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso pareggio in casa della Juventus contro la Salernitana. Sotto di due gol, la squadra di Allegri è salvata nel finale da un rigore sbagliato ma poi ribattuto in rete da Bonucci.
> Poi allo scadere Milik segna e si fa espellere, ma il gol è annullato da Var. Rissa con espulsioni di Cuadrado e Allegri.
> Già 4 i punti di distacco dalla vetta.


Io sono sceso dalla macchina sapendo che avevano vinto e che era finita. Mi sono precipitato in casa per vedere il volley e un minuto fa ho scoperto che l'ha annullato. Spruzzo malissimo.


----------



## enigmistic02 (11 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso pareggio in casa della Juventus contro la Salernitana. Sotto di due gol, la squadra di Allegri è salvata nel finale da un rigore sbagliato ma poi ribattuto in rete da Bonucci.
> Poi allo scadere Milik segna e si fa espellere, ma il gol è annullato da Var. Rissa con espulsioni di Cuadrado e Allegri.
> Già 4 i punti di distacco dalla vetta.


Cosa ci dice Padovan?


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Settembre 2022)

Mi farò un santino dell'arbitro che ha sclerato e li ha buttati tutti fuori


----------



## Kayl (11 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il VAR non toglie cartellini gialli. Il giocatore che segna sa che c'è il VAR, ergo nel dubbio è scemo a togliersi la maglia, specie se già ammonito.


per la precisione toglie i cartellini ma solo quando devono correggere un intervento falloso che provoca espulsione o rigore che poi viene rivelato essere un intervento pulito.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> C’è da dire però che l’ammonizione per essersi tolta la maglia per un goal annullato è parecchio ingiusta: se non è goal, non dovrebbe contare nemmeno quello che accade dopo, ad essere onesti.



Be la maglietta non si può togliere comunque in campo anche a gioco fermo, credo quindi che non sia comunque un errore. Poi l'ammonizione per una maglietta tolta l'ho sempre trovata ridicola.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Settembre 2022)

Partita incredibile della Salernitana che ha giganteggiato per buona parte della partita, salvo rischiare di vanificare tutto in due minuti e venire graziata dalla terna per una decisione francamente discutibile.


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Settembre 2022)

Che gioie,le disfatte dell'Inter sono nulla in confronto alle emozioni che mi regalano questi sudici.


----------



## Mauricio (11 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il VAR non toglie cartellini gialli. Il giocatore che segna sa che c'è il VAR, ergo nel dubbio è scemo a togliersi la maglia, specie se già ammonito.


Si certo, funziona come dici, ma è idiota la logica, che non c’è. Se si esulta per un goal annullato non dovrebbe contare nemmeno quello, ma si tiene buono se comporta ammonizioni. Poi che si sappia che è così e basta stare attenti va bene, ciò non toglie che non abbia senso.


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Settembre 2022)

È qui che si spostano gli equilibri???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Settembre 2022)

Degrado serie a, più che Juve.
Partita più finta di una banconota da tre dollari.
Io mi sto anche stufando di guardare partite che poi diventano farsa a tempo scaduto.


----------



## Raryof (11 Settembre 2022)

Mentre tutte vincono tu pareggi con una piccola, 2 punti persi nei confronti di chi arriverà tra le 4.
Ottimo.
Quest'anno alcune sembrano sul pezzo, l'anno scorso una pessima Juve riuscì comunque a salvarsi, quest'anno vediamo, sembrano davvero il nulla come gioco, a Firenze le avevano prese, oggi pure, poi giocando con l'emotività delle piccole quasi la ribaltano ma giustizia geografica è stata fatta, almeno non siamo soli.


----------



## ILMAGO (11 Settembre 2022)

È qui che si gode?

Perché non ha vinto, perché fuori quel simulatore di cuadrado espulso, perché si gode sempre a vedere quei criminali di bonucci pin soglio e Danilo che non fanno uscire arbitro dal campo se non accerchiandolo dopo una sconfitta.

Accerchiate l’arbitro con quella arroganza? 
NOI GODIAMO SOLO DI PIÙ MELMEEEE


----------



## Route66 (11 Settembre 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mi farò un santino dell'arbitro che ha sclerato e li ha buttati tutti fuori


Non lo ritroveranno mai più....nel senso che finirà in un pilone dell'autostrada!


----------



## sunburn (11 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Be la maglietta non si può togliere comunque in campo anche a gioco fermo, credo quindi che non sia comunque un errore.


Esatto. Per il regolamento il gol non giustifica il togliersi la maglia, che come dici non può essere tolta. Annullato il gol, il fatto che si sia tolto la maglia resta.



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Poi l'ammonizione per una maglietta tolta l'ho sempre trovata ridicola.


Questo anche io. Ma,a dirla tutta, io ho sempre trovato ridicolo anche togliersi la maglia per esultare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Settembre 2022)

Comunque tra Juve e arbitri non c'è più lo stesso feeling di un tempo. Ormai è assodato.

Forse Marotta era veramente la chiave di tutto.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (11 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Mentre tutte vincono tu pareggi con una piccola, 2 punti persi nei confronti di chi arriverà tra le 4.
> Ottimo.
> Quest'anno alcune sembrano sul pezzo, l'anno scorso una pessima Juve riuscì comunque a salvarsi, quest'anno vediamo, sembrano davvero il nulla come gioco, a Firenze le avevano prese, oggi pure, poi giocando con l'emotività delle piccole quasi la ribaltano ma giustizia geografica è stata fatta, almeno non siamo soli.


Lazio e Roma non sono concorrenziali realmente per il quarto posto, l'Atalanta sembrerebbe, ma lì poi vai a capire se sia consentito peccare di lesa maestà ovina...


----------



## kYMERA (11 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> C’è da dire però che l’ammonizione per essersi tolta la maglia per un goal annullato è parecchio ingiusta: se non è goal, non dovrebbe contare nemmeno quello che accade dopo, ad essere onesti.


Che c'entra? Tu non puoi toglierti la maglietta mentre sei in campo. E' il regolamento. Mica la regola vale se te la togli solo se segni :XD:
Madonna ragazzi ma certe volte dite delle cose...


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2022)

Comunque Inter e Juve entrambe hanno poco gioco, buttano la palla dentro e sperano a livello individuale di vincere.... ne più ne meno..e non mi stupisce che con questi presupposti in champions facciano dannatamente fatica.


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado serie a, più che Juve.
> Partita più finta di una banconota da tre dollari.
> Io mi sto anche stufando di guardare partite che poi diventano farsa a tempo scaduto.


Dai che ci han fatto ribaltare dalle risate anche stasera non vedo l’ora di sentire acciuga e l’equilibrista ai microfoni..


----------



## folletto (11 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque tra Juve e arbitri non c'è più lo stesso feeling di un tempo. Ormai è assodato.
> 
> Forse Marotta era veramente la chiave di tutto.


Sicuro! Alle melme non lo annullavano quel gol


----------



## Gamma (11 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso pareggio in casa della Juventus contro la Salernitana. Sotto di due gol, la squadra di Allegri è salvata nel finale da un rigore sbagliato ma poi ribattuto in rete da Bonucci.
> Poi allo scadere Milik segna e si fa espellere, ma il gol è annullato da Var. Rissa con espulsioni di Cuadrado e Allegri.
> Già 4 i punti di distacco dalla vetta.


Vedo juventini che si lamentano del fuorigioco di Bonucci quando ci sbeffeggiavano per il "fuorigioco geografico" di Giroud.

Sipario.


----------



## Giofa (11 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Si certo, funziona come dici, ma è idiota la logica, che non c’è. Se si esulta per un goal annullato non dovrebbe contare nemmeno quello, ma si tiene buono se comporta ammonizioni. Poi che si sappia che è così e basta stare attenti va bene, ciò non toglie che non abbia senso.


Ti hanno già risposto altri. Il regolamento ti vieta di togliere la maglia, che poi lo facciano solo dopo un gol poco importa. Avresti ragione se fosse una specifica legata alle esultanze ma dubito sia così


----------



## Andris (11 Settembre 2022)

ahahaha

tra un po' dopo la premiazione della pallavolo me la guardo integrale su DAZN


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque tra Juve e arbitri non c'è più lo stesso feeling di un tempo. Ormai è assodato.
> 
> Forse Marotta era veramente la chiave di tutto.


Si infatti ora è l'inter la superprotetta. Juve Inter dell anno scorso è la prova.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Settembre 2022)

Alla prossima hanno il Monza, le espulsioni non peseranno minimamente.


----------



## Mauricio (11 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Che c'entra? Tu non puoi toglierti la maglietta mentre sei in campo. E' il regolamento. Mica la regola vale se te la togli solo se segni :XD:
> Madonna ragazzi ma certe volte dite delle cose...


Anche altri ne sparano di cose assurde: ripeto per la centesima volta, è chiaro che c’è ammonizione per togliersi la maglia in qualsiasi momento, peccato che si faccia solo per dei goal in momenti particolari. Per cui se viene meno la scatenante di tale azione, mi pare logico che anche la conseguenza non debba contare.
È come dire che supero il limite di velocità e mi becco la multa. Peccato che l’autovelox non sia omologato: la multa resta? Non mi pare.
Son contento anche io che sia capitato alla Juve, ma fosse successo al Milan son sicuro che qui dentro l’opinione sarebbe come la mia.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> C’è da dire però che l’ammonizione per essersi tolta la maglia per un goal annullato è parecchio ingiusta: se non è goal, non dovrebbe contare nemmeno quello che accade dopo, ad essere onesti.


La condotta antisportiva è indipendente dal campo. Basta non togliere la maglia e il rischio non c'è


----------



## Solo (11 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque tra Juve e arbitri non c'è più lo stesso feeling di un tempo. Ormai è assodato.
> 
> Forse Marotta era veramente la chiave di tutto.


Sì è visto chiaramente lo scorso anno. La cupola si è spostata alla Pinetina.


----------



## danjr (11 Settembre 2022)

Visto ora il gol di milik, per me non era da annullare, se non tocca la palla non influisce ne sui difensori ne sul portiere


----------



## Blu71 (11 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso pareggio in casa della Juventus contro la Salernitana. Sotto di due gol, la squadra di Allegri è salvata nel finale da un rigore sbagliato ma poi ribattuto in rete da Bonucci.
> Poi allo scadere Milik segna e si fa espellere, ma il gol è annullato da Var. Rissa con espulsioni di Cuadrado e Allegri.
> Già 4 i punti di distacco dalla vetta.



È clamoroso che i ladri siano riusciti a pareggiare.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Anche altri ne sparano di cose assurde: ripeto per la centesima volta, è chiaro che c’è ammonizione per togliersi la maglia in qualsiasi momento, peccato che si faccia solo per dei goal in momenti particolari. Per cui se viene meno la scatenante di tale azione, mi pare logico che anche la conseguenza non debba contare.
> È come dire che supero il limite di velocità e mi becco la multa. Peccato che l’autovelox non sia omologato: la multa resta? Non mi pare.
> Son contento anche io che sia capitato alla Juve, ma fosse successo al Milan son sicuro che qui dentro l’opinione sarebbe come la mia.


Ripeto nuovamente: l'ammonizione te la becchi ogni volta in cui l'arbitro non può riconoscerti sul campo (perchè ti togli la maglietta). Che tu stia esultando, che il gioco sia fermo, che tu stia uscendo dal campo e via dicendo, ogni qual volta si è in campo e ti togli la maglietta, sei passibile di ammonizione.
Ti sei tolto la maglia per esultare per un gol che viene annullato? Doppiamente pirla.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Settembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Alla prossima hanno il Monza, le espulsioni non peseranno minimamente.



Potrebbe essere la prima vittoria per il Monza


----------



## Mauricio (11 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ripeto nuovamente: l'ammonizione te la becchi ogni volta in cui l'arbitro non può riconoscerti sul campo (perchè ti togli la maglietta). Che tu stia esultando, che il gioco sia fermo, che tu stia uscendo dal campo e via dicendo, ogni qual volta si è in campo e ti togli la maglietta, sei passibile di ammonizione.
> Ti sei tolto la maglia per esultare per un gol che viene annullato? Doppiamente pirla.


Vabbè non vuoi capire quanto scritto. Ti posso solo augurare una multa (di pochi euro  ) da un autovelox non omologato: aspetto la foto della ricevuta del pagamento, perchè se fossi coerente, la pagheresti comunque visto che effettivamente il limite lo hai superato!


----------



## danjr (11 Settembre 2022)

Per me è nettamente gol questo poche discussioni


----------



## Solo (11 Settembre 2022)

Allegri tranquillissimo in conferenza stampa, tanto lui intasca i suoi 7M e gode ahahahahaahaha


----------



## kYMERA (11 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Vabbè non vuoi capire quanto scritto. Ti posso solo augurare una multa (di pochi euro  ) da un autovelox non omologato: aspetto la foto della ricevuta del pagamento, perchè se fossi coerente, la pagheresti comunque visto che effettivamente il limite lo hai superato!


Si ma non capisco cosa c'entra il parallelismo. Stiamo parlando di calcio con un regolamento suo che non c'entra niente con il codice della strada.
Ribadisco nuovamente. Ti sei tolto la maglia per festeggiare un gol che è stato annullato? Non vuol dire niente, ti sei tolto la maglia? Si ammonito. 
Punto, non c'è da dire "eh ma io se mi annullavano il gol non festeggiavo e non me la toglievo". Ogni volta che te la togli vieni ammonito, quindi sapeva già che sarebbe stato espulso (quindi ancora più fesso).


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Allegri tranquillissimo in conferenza stampa, tanto lui intasca i suoi 7M e gode ahahahahaahaha


È un parac… cerca di farsi levare la squalifica


----------



## Pungiglione (11 Settembre 2022)

Che uomo Davide Nicola  

Arriva e fa i complimenti agli arbitri, quelli di dazn tutti rosicati


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Settembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Per me è nettamente gol questo poche discussioni


E allora anche il gol di Bennacer nel derby di Coppa Italia, il gol di ieri di CDK e il gol di Kessie contro il Napoli dovevano essere convalidati.
Se annulli quei gol, annulli anche questo di Milik.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Allegri tranquillissimo in conferenza stampa, tanto lui intasca i suoi 7M e gode ahahahahaahaha



Non erano 9 milioni per 4 anni?

Contratto veramente folle


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Che uomo Davide Nicola
> 
> Arriva e fa i complimenti agli arbitri, quelli di dazn tutti rosicati



Visto, penosi.
Gli arbitri saranno de-gobbizzati ma i giornalisti ancora no...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (11 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque tra Juve e arbitri non c'è più lo stesso feeling di un tempo. Ormai è assodato.
> 
> Forse Marotta era veramente la chiave di tutto.


si vede che con marotta gli arbitri hanno un occhio di riguardo


----------



## Solo (11 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non erano 9 milioni per 4 anni?
> 
> Contratto veramente folle


Sembra siano 7+2 di bonus.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Settembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Alla prossima hanno il Monza, le espulsioni non peseranno minimamente.


halmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..........


----------



## Pungiglione (11 Settembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Per me è nettamente gol questo poche discussioni


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Settembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Per me è nettamente gol questo poche discussioni


Chiunque ha giocato a calcio sa che questo è goal il problema è che se hanno iniziato ad annullarli a tutti per coerenza devono farlo con chiunque.

Regola folle comunque


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3273



niente da aggiungere.


----------



## Mauricio (11 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si ma non capisco cosa c'entra il parallelismo. Stiamo parlando di calcio con un regolamento suo che non c'entra niente con il codice della strada.
> Ribadisco nuovamente. Ti sei tolto la maglia per festeggiare un gol che è stato annullato? Non vuol dire niente, ti sei tolto la maglia? Si ammonito.
> Punto, non c'è da dire "eh ma io se mi annullavano il gol non festeggiavo e non me la toglievo". Ogni volta che te la togli vieni ammonito, quindi sapeva già che sarebbe stato espulso (quindi ancora più fesso).


Perchè è esattamente lo stesso caso: superi il limite e becchi multa da autovelox non omologato? Secondo la tua logica non vuol dire niente, l’infrazione l’hai fatta comunque. Superi limite? Si, multa. 
Peccato che in qualsiasi ambito non sia così semplice: tanto per dire anche nei processi se vengono presentate prove schiaccianti ma ottenute in modi non previsti, non valgono.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3273


Interferendo con un avversario dice però. Bisogna capire, interferisce?


----------



## Blu71 (11 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3273



Bonucci ha tentato il colpo di testa mentre era in fuorigioco. Questione chiusa.


----------



## Solo (11 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3273


Di fatto tentando il colpo di testa rischia di modificare la traiettoria del pallone influenzando il portiere. Ci sta.


----------



## chicagousait (11 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso pareggio in casa della Juventus contro la Salernitana. Sotto di due gol, la squadra di Allegri è salvata nel finale da un rigore sbagliato ma poi ribattuto in rete da Bonucci.
> Poi allo scadere Milik segna e si fa espellere, ma il gol è annullato da Var. Rissa con espulsioni di Cuadrado e Allegri.
> Già 4 i punti di distacco dalla vetta.


Stavo guardando la finale del volley ma leggo messaggi incacchiati degli juventini e messaggi di complimenti per il coraggio all'arbitro


----------



## danjr (11 Settembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E allora anche il gol di Bennacer nel derby di Coppa Italia, il gol di ieri di CDK e il gol di Kessie contro il Napoli dovevano essere convalidati.
> Se annulli quei gol, annulli anche questo di Milik.


Chiaro, sopratutto per quello di Benaccer regolarissimo secondo me da regolamento


----------



## Solo (11 Settembre 2022)

Invece adesso i gobbi si lamentano che forse Candreva (vicino alla bandierina) teneva Bonucci in gioco.


----------



## Pungiglione (11 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Chiunque ha giocato a calcio sa che questo è goal il problema è che se hanno iniziato ad annullarli a tutti per coerenza devono farlo con chiunque.
> 
> Regola folle comunque


Esatto, imbarazzante


----------



## danjr (11 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3273


Eh, ok sottolinea in giallo fino alla fine della frase, cosa impatta che la palla è già passata, il portiere e i difensori immobili e staccati da lui. Da su


----------



## Maurizio91 (11 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso pareggio in casa della Juventus contro la Salernitana. Sotto di due gol, la squadra di Allegri è salvata nel finale da un rigore sbagliato ma poi ribattuto in rete da Bonucci.
> Poi allo scadere Milik segna e si fa espellere, ma il gol è annullato da Var. Rissa con espulsioni di Cuadrado e Allegri.
> Già 4 i punti di distacco dalla vetta.


Si gode!

-4 punti in 6 giornate, in proiezione, significa oltre -20 punti a fine campionato 
(scorsa stagione i luridi chiusero con un belllissimo -16 dai campioni d'Italia)


----------



## Antokkmilan (11 Settembre 2022)

Io non avrei annullato questo gol ma nemmeno quello di ieri al Milan anzi, quello di ieri e ancora più folle visto che l’azione è continuata per almeno 30 secondi quindi nuova azione; perlomeno questo c’è Bonucci davanti, caso quasi simile al gol annullato al Milan contro l’Inter anche se l’azione è molto diversa. Ma tolto questo, la cosa ancora più folle, che ieri hanno cercato tutti i cavilli per annullare un gol regolare, mentre oggi hanno cercato tutti i cavilli per convalidarlo; non paro del arbitro, ma di quel fenomeno di arbitro in pensione che fa la moviola in telecronaca.


----------



## Pungiglione (11 Settembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Eh, ok sottolinea in giallo fino alla fine della frase, cosa impatta che la palla è già passata, il portiere e i difensori immobili e staccati da lui. Da su


L'interpretazione è questa, siamo d'accordo che sia demenziale ma a noi 3 ne hanno annullati così, anzi peggio perché nei nostri nemmeno provavano a giocare la palla


----------



## Giofa (11 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Perchè è esattamente lo stesso caso: superi il limite e becchi multa da autovelox non omologato? Secondo la tua logica non vuol dire niente, l’infrazione l’hai fatta comunque. Superi limite? Si, multa.
> Peccato che in qualsiasi ambito non sia così semplice: tanto per dire anche nei processi se vengono presentate prove schiaccianti ma ottenute in modi non previsti, non valgono.


Perdonami ma insisti con un esempio illogico. Se l'autovelox non è omologato non paghi la multa perché puoi contestare la rilevazione, che c'entra con questo episodio?
È come se avessero annullato il gol non con il var ma con la ripresa del cellulare di un tifoso.
Lì si sarebbe stato assurdo. Togliersi la maglia = ammonizione, cosa succede prima o dopo non conta


----------



## sunburn (11 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Anche altri ne sparano di cose assurde: ripeto per la centesima volta, è chiaro che c’è ammonizione per togliersi la maglia in qualsiasi momento, peccato che si faccia solo per dei goal in momenti particolari. Per cui se viene meno la scatenante di tale azione, mi pare logico che anche la conseguenza non debba contare.


Quindi se uno segna, l’arbitro annulla, l’attaccante gli spacca il naso a testate e l’arbitro lo espelle, se poi il gol viene convalidato dal VAR va tolto il rosso all’attaccante?



Mauricio ha scritto:


> È come dire che supero il limite di velocità e mi becco la multa. Peccato che l’autovelox non sia omologato: la multa resta? Non mi pare.


L’esempio non c’entra nulla. L’autovelox è lo strumento utilizzato per rilevare una specifica infrazione al codice della strada(superamento limiti velocità), ma è irrilevante nel sanzionare tue condotte successive. Se pensi di essere stato beccato da un autovelox e prendi il cellulare per controllare se in quella zona ci sia davvero un autovelox, e magari ti distrai e vai a zigzag, la multa per eccesso di velocità te la tolgono se l’autovelox non è omologato, la multa per il resto te la tieni.


----------



## danjr (11 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> L'interpretazione è questa, siamo d'accordo che sia demenziale ma a noi 3 ne hanno annullati così, anzi peggio perché nei nostri nemmeno provavano a giocare la palla


Ok ma se fanno 3 cavolate, rimane cavolata anche la quarta secondo me


----------



## Andris (11 Settembre 2022)

quanto mi dispiace che i pavidi dirigenti arbitrali AIA abbiano rifiutato di parlare a fine turno in tv
questo turno molto interessante...


----------



## Blu71 (11 Settembre 2022)

Bonucci ancora polemizza


----------



## UDG (11 Settembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque Inter e Juve entrambe hanno poco gioco, buttano la palla dentro e sperano a livello individuale di vincere.... ne più ne meno..e non mi stupisce che con questi presupposti in champions facciano dannatamente fatica.


Beh, non è che noi in Champions facciamo tanto meglio


----------



## Pungiglione (11 Settembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ok ma se fanno 3 cavolate, rimane cavolata anche la quarta secondo me


Eh ma pure le cavolate ripetute 100% diventano la regola e bisogna adeguarsi


----------



## Pungiglione (11 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bonucci ancora polemizza


Imbarazzante


----------



## unbreakable (11 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Allegri tranquillissimo in conferenza stampa, tanto lui intasca i suoi 7M e gode ahahahahaahaha


"Innanzitutto bisogna fare i complimenti al var "


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Invece adesso i gobbi si lamentano che forse Candreva (vicino alla bandierina) teneva Bonucci in gioco.



Ho visto il fermo immagine sul sito loro, Candreva tiene in gioco tutti di parecchio, a meno di taroccamento dell'immagine, è un errore veramente grave e incredibile.

Mi sa che il Monza si beccherà 3 rigori inesistenti contro alla prossima


----------



## danjr (11 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho visto il fermo immagine sul sito loro, Candreva tiene in gioco tutti di parecchio, a meno di taroccamento dell'immagine, è un errore veramente grave e incredibile.
> 
> Mi sa che il Monza si beccherà 3 rigori inesistenti contro alla prossima


Se l’immagine è vera si, non sembra neanche fuorigioco


----------



## Antokkmilan (11 Settembre 2022)

Gol Milan regolarissimo, gol Juve obiettivamente è regolare, l’unico che non è regolare e quello della Samp.


----------



## Kayl (11 Settembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se l’immagine è vera si, non sembra neanche fuorigioco


ho guardato ma con quell'angolazione è improponibile, bisognerebbe vederla in linea perché Candreva salta indietro per intercettare il cross, non si vede chiaramente a che altezza sia Bonucci da quell'angolo perché dietro agli avversari.


----------



## PoloNegativo (11 Settembre 2022)

Contento per la coerenza, ma questi gol non possono essere annullati. Sbagliato annullare questo come è stato sbagliato annullare i nostri.
Gli arbitri devono capire che, se è per questo, anche un giocatore in fuorigioco fermo come una statua sta in un certo senso condizionando gli avversari, già solo per la sua presenza, ma così non se ne uscirebbe più... 
Bisogna evere un minimo di sensibilità e annullare questo tipo di gol quando il giocatore in fuorigioco modifica in maniera chiara lo svolgersi dell'azione, oppure modificare il regolamento, semplificandolo, chiamando il fuorigioco solo quando il giocatore in fuorigioco tocca il pallone.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Settembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se l’immagine è vera si, non sembra neanche fuorigioco



Purtroppo non sono come i gobbi che al gol di Muntari trovarono ogni scusa totalmente illogica per giustificare quello schifo indegno. Sarà pure la Juventus, ma sto errore è roba incredibile col var.


----------



## Mauricio (12 Settembre 2022)

@Giofa 
Può non piacerti l’esempio, ma ho già spiegato che sarebbe conseguenza di un goal annullato. Per cui non vedo perchè la sanzione debba essere confermata. Non c’entra nulla tutta la questione sul dividerò generale di togliersi la maglia in campo, uno lo ha fatto perchè ha segnato al 95esimo. Non perchè al 56esimo sul 7 a 0 aveva caldo.
@sunburn 
Rispondo al tuo esempio anche se non ha senso perchè entra in gioco la violenza (o mi vuoi dire che togliersi la maglia sia un gesto equiparabile?). Tecnicamente se si potesse annullare la rottura del naso, la risposta sarebbe sì. Se invece che spaccare il naso desse del cojones all’arbitro, un po’ come il nostro Giampaolo ieri, e venisse espulso, sarebbe un esempio più in linea. Quindi se si verificasse che poi il goal è regolare, dovrebbe essere annullata l’espulsione perchè l’insulto sarebbe scatenato da un non goal, che in verità era valido.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Settembre 2022)

A sky stanno impazzendo 
L'anno scorso per il fuorigioco geografico di Olivier, non hanno fatto sto delirio. 
RIDICOLI


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho visto il fermo immagine sul sito loro, Candreva tiene in gioco tutti di parecchio, a meno di taroccamento dell'immagine, è un errore veramente grave e incredibile.
> 
> Mi sa che il Monza si beccherà 3 rigori inesistenti contro alla prossima


da quell'immagine non si capisce se candreva tiene in gioco o meno Bonucci. Dubito che siano così pirla in sala VAR. Comunque a noi ne hanno annulati due scandalosi del genere, quindi non piangano troppo sti gobbi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> ho guardato ma con quell'angolazione è improponibile, bisognerebbe vederla in linea perché Candreva salta indietro per intercettare il cross, non si vede chiaramente a che altezza sia Bonucci da quell'angolo perché dietro agli avversari.


Anche a me era venuto il dubbio angolazione, ma non bastano le linee del campo per capire la posizione? Guardando quelle pare proprio che tenga tutti in gioco.

L'ideale poi sarebbe un bel fermo immagine da bordo campo


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Settembre 2022)

raga è ovvio che al var avevano l'immagine stretta e candreva se lo son scordato ahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!
errore madornale!!
come noi con il non-vantaggio di messias e 2-3 successivo.


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> A sky stanno impazzendo
> L'anno scorso per il fuorigioco geografico di Olivier, non hanno fatto sto delirio.
> RIDICOLI


Basta vedere l’arbitro in pensione ieri che trovava il minimo cavillo per annullare il gol al Milan mentre oggi si arrampicava sugli specchi. Coerenza zero


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> raga è ovvio che al var avevano l'immagine stretta e candreva se lo son scordato ahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!
> errore madornale!!
> come noi con il non-vantaggio di messias e 2-3 successivo.



Mi sa che è andata proprio così


----------



## King of the North (12 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Invece adesso i gobbi si lamentano che forse Candreva (vicino alla bandierina) teneva Bonucci in gioco.


Su Sky ne stanno parlando ora. Candreva teneva in gioco Bonucci


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> raga è ovvio che al var avevano l'immagine stretta e candreva se lo son scordato ahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!
> errore madornale!!
> come noi con il non-vantaggio di messias e 2-3 successivo.


Godo di più. Sto spruzzando malissimo


----------



## King of the North (12 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> A sky stanno impazzendo
> L'anno scorso per il fuorigioco geografico di Olivier, non hanno fatto sto delirio.
> RIDICOLI


Non sono d’accordo. Sky ha sempre condannato e anche in maniera aggressiva, gli errori eclatanti del Var. questo è un errore grave, poco da dire. Poi che noi Milanisti godiamo è un altro discorso. Ma Sky sta facendo il suo lavoro e anche giustamente. Col var non è assolutamente accettabile un errore del genere


----------



## Davidoff (12 Settembre 2022)

A noi ce ne fanno di ogni di continuo, si tengano l’errore e se ne vadano a f****lo.


----------



## Solo (12 Settembre 2022)

Mamma mia, weekend disastroso per gli arbitri, disastri ovunque.


----------



## Stylox10 (12 Settembre 2022)

Quando faranno dei regolamenti puliti e non aperti a 3473947 interpretazioni diverse sarà sempre troppo tardi…


----------



## Kayl (12 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anche a me era venuto il dubbio angolazione, ma non bastano le linee del campo per capire la posizione? Guardando quelle pare proprio che tenga tutti in gioco.
> 
> L'ideale poi sarebbe un bel fermo immagine da bordo campo


il problema è che le linee del campo non aiutano per niente perché sia bonucci che candreva sono in mezzo alla striscia in questione e nel momento in cui candreva esce dall'angolazione, prima del colpo di testa di Milik, lui fa un passo verso la parte opposta del campo mentre Bonucci entra in area piccola dietro tutti gli altri. Serve la visuale parallela per capirlo.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Settembre 2022)

Quest'arbitro ha chiuso, tutti i siti e tv titolano "clamoroso errore"...


----------



## Solo (12 Settembre 2022)

Oddio, se lo sono dimenticati sul serio uahajajjaJJJjajahahahhaa


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Settembre 2022)

PoloNegativo ha scritto:


> Contento per la coerenza, ma questi gol non possono essere annullati. Sbagliato annullare questo come è stato sbagliato annullare i nostri.
> Gli arbitri devono capire che, se è per questo, anche un giocatore in fuorigioco fermo come una statua sta in un certo senso condizionando gli avversari, già solo per la sua presenza, ma così non se ne uscirebbe più...
> Bisogna evere un minimo di sensibilità e annullare questo tipo di gol quando il giocatore in fuorigioco modifica in maniera chiara lo svolgersi dell'azione, oppure modificare il regolamento, semplificandolo, *chiamando il fuorigioco solo quando il giocatore in fuorigioco tocca il pallone*.


Questa opzione non è fattibile secondo me; 
significherebbe che un giocatore può piazzarsi proprio davanti al portiere avversario (ma proprio davanti a lui), e lasciare che un compagno tiri comodamente in porta che tanto il portiere non vede nulla.

Non vedo una soluzione chiara che risolva del tutto il problema. Ad oggi l'unica strada è lasciare all'arbitro la decisione di interpretare il grado di influenza del calciatore in fuorigioco


----------



## Solo (12 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Quest'arbitro ha chiuso, tutti i siti e tv titolano "clamoroso errore"...


Ma è il VAR che ha toppato alla grande qui. Lui è andato al monitor, gli hanno fatto vedere che Bonucci era oltre la linea (sbagliata) e ha valutato che era attivo, stop.


----------



## Kayl (12 Settembre 2022)

in ogni caso l'errore primo è il rigore del 2-2, è stato una fotocopia del rigore di Inter-Juve l'anno di Pirlo con Cuadrado che punta dritto a farsi fare fallo cercando il contatto.


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Settembre 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Non sono d’accordo. Sky ha sempre condannato e anche in maniera aggressiva, gli errori eclatanti del Var. questo è un errore grave, poco da dire. Poi che noi Milanisti godiamo è un altro discorso. Ma Sky sta facendo il suo lavoro e anche giustamente. Col var non è assolutamente accettabile un errore del genere


Io sono un tifoso “accanito” di Milan ma quando c’è da essere obiettivi bisogna esserlo e sono d’accordo con te. Sono arrabbiatissimo per il gol annullato( ingiustamente) al Milan, quindi mi metto nei panni di un tifoso Juventino è capisco assolutamente l’incazzatura visto che l’errore è grave. Quello che discuto, come l’utente Kilpin, è l’incoerenza di questi giornalisti-opinionisti- ex calciatori- arbitri e ex arbitri. Stanno letteralmente piangendo per il gol annullato alla Juve è questo è gravissimo ma non solo per il milanista, ma bensì per chi paga. Ora dico: come mai ieri nessuno si è permesso di dire nulla sul fuorigioco di Giroud? sul presunto fuorigioco della Samp? nessuno dice nulla anzi, come mai l’ex arbitro che fa la moviola in telecronaca ieri ha giustificato in tutti i modi il gol annullato mentre alla Juve no? come l’anno scorso contro il Napoli.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma è il VAR che ha toppato alla grande qui. Lui è andato al monitor, gli hanno fatto vedere che Bonucci era oltre la linea (sbagliata) e ha valutato che era attivo, stop.


Caressa chiede conseguenze "definitive" per questo errore. Non lo sentivo così affranto per Milan Spezia.


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> A noi ce ne fanno di ogni di continuo, si tengano l’errore e se ne vadano a f****lo.


Infatti.
E' un errore grave? Sì. E quindi? Mandiamo l'arbitro in esilio?

Sembra si siano svegliati adesso; da quando esiste il calcio, di errori e orrori ne abbiamo visti. 
E in particolare quei vermi della Juventus hanno vissuto anni CLAMOROSI in senso negativo, di quante ne sono successe a loro favore.

Godo, e godo tanto, e basta. 
Piangete a più non posso juventini, piangere abbassa la pressione e si eliminano tossine.


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Settembre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Io sono un tifoso “accanito” di Milan ma quando c’è da essere obiettivi bisogna esserlo e sono d’accordo con te. Sono arrabbiatissimo per il gol annullato( ingiustamente) al Milan, quindi mi metto nei panni di un tifoso Juventino è capisco assolutamente l’incazzatura visto che l’errore è grave. Quello che discuto, come l’utente Kilpin, è l’incoerenza di questi giornalisti-opinionisti- ex calciatori- arbitri e ex arbitri. Stanno letteralmente piangendo per il gol annullato alla Juve è questo è gravissimo ma non solo per il milanista, ma bensì per chi paga. Ora dico: come mai ieri nessuno si è permesso di dire nulla sul fuorigioco di Giroud? sul presunto fuorigioco della Samp? nessuno dice nulla anzi, come mai l’ex arbitro che fa la moviola in telecronaca ieri ha giustificato in tutti i modi il gol annullato mentre alla Juve no? come l’anno scorso contro il Napoli.


E' per questo che si può solamente che godere.
Il panorama calcistico italiano non è pulito; quindi ben vengano questi errori, che fanno bene allo spirito



alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Caressa chiede conseguenze "definitive" per questo errore. Non lo sentivo così affranto per Milan Spezia.


Sì dai, e la famiglia dell'arbitro non l'andiamo a prendere? Carretta sei un cialtrone!


----------



## Blu71 (12 Settembre 2022)

Sconcerti: Diversità: del vecchio calcio non ricordo gol annullati all’ultimo secondo alla Juve in casa.​


----------



## Blu71 (12 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma è il VAR che ha toppato alla grande qui. Lui è andato al monitor, gli hanno fatto vedere che Bonucci era oltre la linea (sbagliata) e ha valutato che era attivo, stop.



Esatto. L’errore è di chi ha fatto vedere le immagini sbagliate.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Settembre 2022)

Ma in tutto questo, gol regolare o meno, perché NESSUNO ha sottolineato quanto è mononeurone Milik?

Facciamo finta che il gol glielo avessero convalidato, ma vi sembra normale che uno si becca il doppio giallo ed espulsione per un esulatanza? Ahahahaha


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Settembre 2022)

È un secolo che rubano, adesso tutti a piangere per un errore. Io godo e basta


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma è il VAR che ha toppato alla grande qui. Lui è andato al monitor, gli hanno fatto vedere che Bonucci era oltre la linea (sbagliata) e ha valutato che era attivo, stop.


Lo so, ma Allegri da come ha risposto in tv ha il dente avvelenato e i giornalisti son tutti fomentati...


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> E' per questo che si può solamente che godere.
> Il panorama calcistico italiano non è pulito; quindi ben vengano questi errori, che fanno bene allo spirito
> 
> 
> Sì dai, e la famiglia dell'arbitro non l'andiamo a prendere? Carretta sei un cialtrone!


Posso anche essere d’accordo. Ma sinceramente non mi va di essere preso in giro come tifoso, come uno spettatore perché visto che pago, anzi paghiamo non è giusto.


----------



## Smarx10 (12 Settembre 2022)

Peggior errore nella storia del var insieme a quello dell'anno scorso con Acerbi in cui hanno tracciato la linea del fuorigioco sbagliata. Sembra strano dirlo ma questa è una rapina a mano armata ai danni dei gobbi. La juve sembra comunque veramente poca roba, mi sa che se non cambiano modo di giocare faranno fatica a entrare nelle prime 4.


----------



## PoloNegativo (12 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Questa opzione non è fattibile secondo me;
> significherebbe che un giocatore può piazzarsi proprio davanti al portiere avversario (ma proprio davanti a lui), e lasciare che un compagno tiri comodamente in porta che tanto il portiere non vede nulla.
> 
> Non vedo una soluzione chiara che risolva del tutto il problema. Ad oggi l'unica strada è lasciare all'arbitro la decisione di interpretare il grado di influenza del calciatore in fuorigioco


Sisi, chiaro, ma non credo che sia un grosso problema mettere regole ulteriori per ovviare a giocate di questo tipo


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Settembre 2022)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Peggior errore nella storia del var insieme a quello dell'anno scorso con Acerbi in cui hanno tracciato la linea del fuorigioco sbagliata. Sembra strano dirlo ma questa è una rapina a mano armata ai danni dei gobbi. La juve sembra comunque veramente poca roba, mi sa che se non cambiano modo di giocare faranno fatica a entrare nelle prime 4.


Quello contro di noi l’anno scorso con il Napoli, quello di ieri e ovviamente anche questo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Settembre 2022)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Peggior errore nella storia del var insieme a quello dell'anno scorso con Acerbi in cui hanno tracciato la linea del fuorigioco sbagliata. Sembra strano dirlo ma questa è una rapina a mano armata ai danni dei gobbi. La juve sembra comunque veramente poca roba, mi sa che se non cambiano modo di giocare faranno fatica a entrare nelle prime 4.



La ladrata che hanno fatto a noi con La Spezia lo scorso anno è peggiore. Col Var il goal di Messia andava convalidato! Eravamo anche allo scadere e lo Spezia col cavolo che ci avrebbe fatto il gol vittoria se ci avessero convalidato il nostro.
Il gol si Udogie di mano? E se ne potrebbero dire altrettanti.
L'espulsione di Leao di ieri è folle etc etc.


Peccato che @admin abbia chiuso la mia discussione "il Calcio è truccato?" perché era un bel topic che ad ogni weekend si poteva aggiornare, come effettivamente si faceva.

È palese comunque che il calcio è una farsa.


----------



## elpacoderoma (12 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La ladrata che hanno fatto a noi con La Spezia lo scorso anno è peggiore. Col Var il goal di Messia andava convalidato! Eravamo anche allo scadere e lo Spezia col cavolo che ci avrebbe fatto il gol vittoria se ci avessero convalidato il nostro.
> Il gol si Udogie di mano? E se ne potrebbero dire altrettanti.
> L'espulsione di Leao di ieri è folle etc etc.
> 
> ...


A volte viene da pensare anche a me che sia una farsa tipo wrestling.
Credo che sia dovuto allo strapotere dei procuratori e dei diritti tv.


----------



## Smarx10 (12 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La ladrata che hanno fatto a noi con La Spezia lo scorso anno è peggiore. Col Var il goal di Messia andava convalidato! Eravamo anche allo scadere e lo Spezia col cavolo che ci avremmo fatto il gol vittoria se ci avessero convalidato il nostro.
> Il gol si Udogie di mano? E se ne potrebbero dire altrettanti.
> L'espulsione di Leao di ieri è folle etc etc.
> 
> ...


Con lo spezia il var non aveva colpe. L'arbitro ha fischiato prima del tiro quindi l'azione era finita. Errore madornale dell'arbitro che ci è costato due punti, ma il var non poteva intervenire. Ok su Udogie.
Comunque io stavo cercando di fare un commento oggettivo cercando di svestire i panni del tifoso: di errori chiari e oggettivi in cui chiunque ammette che è un errore ne ho visti pochi come quello di stasera. Non c'è tifo che tenga: si sono dimenticati di un giocatore quando hanno tirato la linea del fuorigioco, una cosa fuori dal mondo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Settembre 2022)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Con lo spezia il var non aveva colpe. L'arbitro ha fischiato prima del tiro quindi l'azione era finita. Errore madornale dell'arbitro che ci è costato due punti, ma il var non poteva intervenire. Ok su Udogie.
> Comunque io stavo cercando di fare un commento oggettivo cercando di svestire i panni del tifoso: di errori chiari e oggettivi in cui chiunque ammette che è un errore ne ho visti pochi come quello di stasera. Non c'è tifo che tenga: si sono dimenticati di un giocatore quando hanno tirato la linea del fuorigioco, una cosa fuori dal mondo.



Ma concordo. So che da regolamento il Var non poteva rimediare, ed è questa la follia più grave. Così come stasera dai.


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Settembre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Posso anche essere d’accordo. Ma sinceramente non mi va di essere preso in giro come tifoso, come uno spettatore perché visto che pago, anzi paghiamo non è giusto.


Posso capire. 
Io personalmente mi sentirei preso in giro se gli errori fossero fatti con malafede, come purtroppo è accaduto in passato.
Dubito che in questo caso qualcuno abbia pilotato gli arbitri a sbagliare intenzionalmente. E' proprio un errore tecnico degli arbitri del VAR



Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Peggior errore nella storia del var insieme a quello dell'anno scorso con Acerbi in cui hanno tracciato la linea del fuorigioco sbagliata. Sembra strano dirlo ma questa è una rapina a mano armata ai danni dei gobbi. La juve sembra comunque veramente poca roba, mi sa che se non cambiano modo di giocare faranno fatica a entrare nelle prime 4.


Spero tanto che piangano per almeno 5-6 mesetti su questo episodio, dimenticando che sono ridotti a risse disperate per strappare punti alla Salernitana.


----------



## sampapot (12 Settembre 2022)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Con lo spezia il var non aveva colpe. L'arbitro ha fischiato prima del tiro quindi l'azione era finita. Errore madornale dell'arbitro che ci è costato due punti, ma il var non poteva intervenire. Ok su Udogie.
> Comunque io stavo cercando di fare un commento oggettivo cercando di svestire i panni del tifoso: di errori chiari e oggettivi in cui chiunque ammette che è un errore ne ho visti pochi come quello di stasera. Non c'è tifo che tenga: *si sono dimenticati di un giocatore quando hanno tirato la linea del fuorigioco*, una cosa fuori dal mondo.


no dai....non mi dire che hanno rubato ai ladri?!?!?!? non ho visto nessun servizio, ma sono contento , anche se avrei preferito una vittoria della salernitana


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Settembre 2022)

Questo codazzo di polemiche copre parzialmente Allegri, ma se non batte il Benfica o peggio perde, per me inizia a rischiare. L'unica cosa da cui manco l'amico Agnelli prescinde è passare agli ottavi e arrivare quarti, per motivi di soldi.


----------



## maxxxxi222 (12 Settembre 2022)

Ho visto solo ora l'episodio.
Ora si può fare tutta l'ironia che si vuole essendo capitato alla juve, però questo è uno scempio, uno degli errori più gravi in epoca var.

Dopo Milan napoli pensavo fosse impossibile fare peggio con fuorigioco e var, invece poi è arrivata Spezia lazio: questa è la combo dei due assurdi errori.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Settembre 2022)

Una vergogna, come era stata una vergogna il gol di Muntari negato.
*non facciamo gli intertristi*

Juve penalizzata ieri, episodio peggiore l'ho visto solo in Milan-Atletico in CL
Per onestà


----------



## Milo (12 Settembre 2022)

Errore gravissimo e mi fa paura per il futuro, succedeva a noi spaccavo casa, mio Dio che scempio


----------



## Blu71 (12 Settembre 2022)

Sono stati penalizzati ma è poca cosa rispetto a tutti i furti che hanno commesso nella loro storia.


----------



## folletto (12 Settembre 2022)

Questi vanno a spulciare un’immagine al millimetro come quella del fuorigioco di Giroud sabato e poi sbagliano clamorosamente in questo caso e anche sul gol della Samp ieri.
Detto questo col VAR stanno facendo troppi arrosti, anche perché da noi viene usato troppo, mi pare guardando per esempio le partite della Premier che altrove venga usato solo quando strettamente necessario. Ormai ad ogni gol si perdono minuti per andare a vedere e rivedere se c’è qualcosa che non va e, esagerando, vanno a trovare anche assurdità come il fuorigioco di Giroud col Napoli o, come stasera, non accorgendosi che non è fuorigioco cercando di capire se è attivo o meno.
Io ieri sera ero in macchina e ho seguito Samp Milan alla radio e dal non-gol di Deket all’annullamento è passato davvero tanto tempo, e mi sono chiesto come si stesse riducendo sto calcio.


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Settembre 2022)

alla rubentus ??? c'è qualcosa che non var ....


----------



## Mauricio (12 Settembre 2022)

maxxxxi222 ha scritto:


> Ho visto solo ora l'episodio.
> Ora si può fare tutta l'ironia che si vuole essendo capitato alla juve, però questo è uno scempio, uno degli errori più gravi in epoca var.
> 
> Dopo Milan napoli pensavo fosse impossibile fare peggio con fuorigioco e var, invece poi è arrivata Spezia lazio: questa è la combo dei due assurdi errori.


È incredibile che possano succedere errori del genere con la tecnologia e si possa rivedere tutto con calma per bene. Eppure capita, non so se solo in Italia. Per cui mi viene molto difficile credere alla sola incompetenza delle persone (perchè sarebbe gravissima), ma propendo più alla conclusione che sia truccato.


----------



## UDG (12 Settembre 2022)

La verità ragazzi secondo me è che al var hanno poco tempo per piazzare linee e/o accorgersi di eventuali falli di mano e fuorigioco, deve essere fatto tutto in qualche secondo e secondo me l'errore ci può stare essendo fatto tutto in fretta e furia. Poi se c'è qualcuno in sala var che sbaglia appositamente, questo è un'altro discorso


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Settembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> La verità ragazzi secondo me è che al var hanno poco tempo per piazzare linee e/o accorgersi di eventuali falli di mano e fuorigioco, deve essere fatto tutto in qualche secondo e secondo me l'errore ci può stare essendo fatto tutto in fretta e furia. Poi se c'è qualcuno in sala var che sbaglia appositamente, questo è un'altro discorso



Ma dai, manco stessimo parlando di fisica quantistica. In sala Var non c'è una persona da sola che fa tutto, sono più di uno. 
Siamo anche in Serie A, certe cose NON si possono tollerare! Siamo al massimo della competizione, se uno non è in grado di svolgere in maniera adeguata il proprio lavoro deve essere sostituito con uno in grado di farla. Non è mica il torneo della birra del paese.


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Settembre 2022)

Secondo me se provi volutamente a giocare la Palla per definizione è Sempre fuorigioco. Li è questione di attimi, vero che il portiere non ci sarebbe arrivato ma se provi a giocare il pallone per definizione interferisci con l’azione


----------



## Albijol (12 Settembre 2022)

Alla Juve Da quando Marotta non comanda più... 
... Non è più domenica


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me se provi volutamente a giocare la Palla per definizione è Sempre fuorigioco. Li è questione di attimi, vero che il portiere non ci sarebbe arrivato ma se provi a giocare il pallone per definizione interferisci con l’azione


Credo che qui siamo 70% contro 30% +- che la vedono cosi o che non la vedono cosi ma almeno vogliono coerenza visto che anche a noi é successo un paio di volte...ma ti sei perso l'ultimo update: Candreva vicino alla bandierina teneva in gioco Bonucci ma in sala VAR a quanto pare non lo hanno notato


----------



## Baba (12 Settembre 2022)

Scopro solo ora che Candreva teneva in gioco tutti. Godo ancora di più!!!


----------



## sunburn (12 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> @sunburn
> Rispondo al tuo esempio anche se non ha senso perchè entra in gioco la violenza (o mi vuoi dire che togliersi la maglia sia un gesto equiparabile?). Tecnicamente se si potesse annullare la rottura del naso, la risposta sarebbe sì. Se invece che spaccare il naso desse del cojones all’arbitro, un po’ come il nostro Giampaolo ieri, e venisse espulso, sarebbe un esempio più in linea. Quindi se si verificasse che poi il goal è regolare, dovrebbe essere annullata l’espulsione perchè l’insulto sarebbe scatenato da un non goal, che in verità era valido.


L’esempio l’ho fatto volutamente eccessivo per farti capire che se una cosa non si può fare, non si può fare.
Se segnare un gol consentisse di togliersi la maglia, avresti ragione.


----------



## The P (12 Settembre 2022)

Godo come un riccio, ma sto VAR è scandaloso.
Anche il goal di CDK perché mai è stato annullato.

E il goal della Samp dalle immagini di Dazn sembrava in fuorigioco netto.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso pareggio in casa della Juventus contro la Salernitana. Sotto di due gol, la squadra di Allegri è salvata nel finale da un rigore sbagliato ma poi ribattuto in rete da Bonucci.
> Poi allo scadere Milik segna e si fa espellere, ma il gol è annullato da Var. Rissa con espulsioni di Cuadrado e Allegri.
> Già 4 i punti di distacco dalla vetta.


Partita abbastanza assurda.
Il goal era da annullare pero è un po' al limite, va detto. Se l'avessero annullato a noi diciamo che non saremmo d'accordissimo...

Comunque la Juve fino a quando la partita è stata giocata con logica mi è parsa poca roba. Poi ha ripreso la partita di carattere e nervi, anche approfittando delle paure della Salernitana, che invece ha fatto una grande partita fino a quando sono stati sul pezzo.

Purtroppo le squadre di Nicola sono un po' cosi. Prepara le partite alla grande, mette in campo squadre sempre difficili da affrontare, ti mette in grande difficoltà, pero poi si sfaldano, arretrano troppo, troppi rinvii, perdendo di mano la partita. Ormai allena da tanto tempo e si sa come è. Altrimenti sarebbe davvero un bravo allenatore.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Settembre 2022)

Non ho visto ancora le immagini ma vi ho letto tutti.
Ve lo dico da tempo che il potere ora è altrove..


----------



## sunburn (12 Settembre 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Scopro solo ora che Candreva teneva in gioco tutti. Godo ancora di più!!!


Secondo me siamo al limite. Non è così evidente. Nei prossimi giorni sapremo se Candreva sia stato considerato o meno. 
Inutile dire che tutti noi ci auguriamo che NON sia stato considerato dal VAR perché a noi la torta piace con la ciliegina.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Scopro solo ora che Candreva teneva in gioco tutti. Godo ancora di più!!!


ahahah si stavolta furto clamoroso a casa dei ladri.

comunque incredibile il culo di quelli, la stavano ribaltando dal 92' al 93'


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Settembre 2022)

Mamma mia, se annullavano quel goal al Milan penso che organizzavo un piccolo esercito per invadere la sede dell'Associazione Italiana Arbitri. Una roba veramente vergognosa nel 2022 con la tecnologia a supporto


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2022)

L'arbitro è l'alibi dei... ah no niente


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Posso capire.
> Io personalmente mi sentirei preso in giro se gli errori fossero fatti con malafede, come purtroppo è accaduto in passato.
> Dubito che in questo caso qualcuno abbia pilotato gli arbitri a sbagliare intenzionalmente. E' proprio un errore tecnico degli arbitri del VAR
> 
> ...


ma appunto è un errore e stop.
come milan-spezia.

brucia, è assurdo ma ci sta l'errore.
non ci sta quando c'è malafede.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Settembre 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, se annullavano quel goal al Milan penso che organizzavo un piccolo esercito per invadere la sede dell'Associazione Italiana Arbitri. Una roba veramente vergognosa nel 2022 con la tecnologia a supporto


Gli arbitri vedono il calcio in modo diverso da come lo si vede e vive in campo. 

In questo caso sbaglia la tecnologia ma più in generale gli arbitri sono fastidiosi.

Se in Italia si gioca poco e a ritmi da ospizio è anche colpa della loro mania di protagonismo.


----------



## Solo (12 Settembre 2022)

Espulsione su commissione per Leao
Gol vittoria annullato ai gobbi 

Beppe Varotta è il vero MVP del campionato. Equilibri arbitrali completamente sposati a favore delle melme. Incredibile.


----------



## darden (12 Settembre 2022)

Comunque il rigore del 2-2 alla Juve non c'era perchè prima Cuadrado fa fallo fuori area e poi in area si butta per simulare. 

Sul terzo goal siamo sicuri che sia annullato per il fuorigioco? Bonucci prima che Milik colpisca il pallone trattiene Fazio prendendo una posizione di vantaggio e lasciando indietro il difensore della Salernita che magari senza questo avrebbe potuto intervenire di testa o provarci almeno come fatto da Bonucci..


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Settembre 2022)

Comunque al netto degli episodi i gobbi per provare a creare pericolo davanti devono sbilanciarsi davvero tanto... se giocano così con le milanesi vengono forati in ogni orefizio.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Comunque al netto degli episodi i gobbi per provare a creare pericolo davanti devono sbilanciarsi davvero tanto... se giocano così con le milanesi vengono forati in ogni orefizio.


Bé l'hanno scorso non hanno perso con noi solo perché ci hanno incontrati in periodi incivili per noi: post Lazio e Liverpool, con pure meno recupero e senza attaccanti all'andata (deja vu), sembrava quasi combinata per farci perdere (sembrava?), post Spezia ai minimi termini psicologici al ritorno, tra l'altro asserragliandosi dietro tutto il tempo in entrambe le partite. Patetici, infatti uno dei miei obiettivi personali quest'anno sarebbe dar loro una lezione da ricordare, di quelle che rimangono.


----------



## Solo (12 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Bé l'hanno scorso non hanno perso con noi solo perché ci hanno incontrati in periodi incivili per noi: post Lazio e Liverpool, con pure meno recupero e senza attaccanti all'andata (deja vu), sembrava quasi combinata per farci perdere (sembrava?), post Spezia ai minimi termini psicologici al ritorno, tra l'altro asserragliandosi dietro tutto il tempo in entrambe le partite. Patetici, infatti uno dei miei obiettivi personali quest'anno sarebbe dar loro una lezione da ricordare, di quelle che rimangono.


E ovviamente quando li incontriamo quest'anno? In mezzo alle 2 partite col Chelsea....


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> È ovviamente quando li incontriamo quest'anno? In mezzo alle 2 partite col Chelsea....


SEMBRA fatto apposta... 

Chelsea o non Chelsea, essendo in prima fascia si sapeva a priori che terza e quarta partita erano contro l'altra big del girone...


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> SEMBRA fatto apposta...
> 
> Chelsea o non Chelsea, essendo in prima fascia si sapeva a priori che terza e quarta partita erano contro l'altra big del girone...


Ma no il calendario è sorteggiato, Bayern e Barcellona si incontrano adesso, mica alla terza e quarta. 
Ci è andata di sfiga.


----------



## TheKombo (12 Settembre 2022)

L'episodio è gravissimo, ma l'aspetto veramente importante è che fanno una fatica immonda a produrre gioco. Ieri la Salernitana meritava davvero di vincere....stanno messi male male.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Settembre 2022)

Bello che anche i ladri ogni tanto vengono derubati, gli brucia di più.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Bello che anche i ladri ogni tanto vengono derubati, gli brucia di più.


dopo:
"non sapevo di essere incinta"

ecco:
"non sapevo di essere derubabile"


----------



## Prealpi (12 Settembre 2022)

Rubare a un ladro non è peccato


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dopo:
> "non sapevo di essere incinta"
> 
> ecco:
> "non sapevo di essere derubabile"


O magari: a case dei ladri non si ruba.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Settembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> L'episodio è gravissimo, ma l'aspetto veramente importante è che fanno una fatica immonda a produrre gioco. Ieri la Salernitana meritava davvero di vincere....stanno messi male male.


La Salernitana è una squadra costruita bene e allenata meglio.
Forte fisicamente, verticale, con gente con gamba.
O hai più qualità di loro o pareggi corsa e intensità, altrimenti ti fanno penare. 

Finalmente nel calcio italiano si sta puntando su vecchi ingredienti.

Occhio pure al capitano del Lecce, ragazzo di 23 anni.
Centrocampista centrale.
Bel giocatore.


----------



## Mika (12 Settembre 2022)

Dai che alla fine la rigiocano


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Settembre 2022)

Farei una domanda: se il gol fosse a parte invertite, cioè lo annulavano alla Salernitana il can can mediatici sarebbe stato lo stesso? A mio avviso no. Ne avrebbero parlato in modo blando per 30 secondi e poi muti tutti come pesci.

Qua le trombette a fanfare spingono per far rigiocare la partita, se fosse stata derubata la Salernitana qualcuno si sarebbe mai permesso di dire una cosa del genere?


----------



## Djici (12 Settembre 2022)

Ma siete sicuri che l'abbiano annullato per fuorigioco? Non e che hanno visto un fallo di Bonucci?


----------



## kYMERA (12 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Perchè è esattamente lo stesso caso: superi il limite e becchi multa da autovelox non omologato? Secondo la tua logica non vuol dire niente, l’infrazione l’hai fatta comunque. Superi limite? Si, multa.
> Peccato che in qualsiasi ambito non sia così semplice: tanto per dire anche nei processi se vengono presentate prove schiaccianti ma ottenute in modi non previsti, non valgono.


Mauricio ci riprovo un'ultima volta, poi giuro mi arrendo: stiamo parlando di calcio, non di autovelox, non di omologazioni, nè del codice della strada.
L'ammonizione è SEMPRE prevista quando ti togli la maglietta. E' ininfluente se il gol ti viene dato o meno. Non ha niente a che vedere con una multa di un autovelox omologato o meno. Qui la sanzione non scatta mica solo se il gol viene dato regolare o meno. La sanzione scatta SEMPRE, in qualsiasi caso, episodio di gioco (o non gioco) e via dicendo. E' ininfluente il fatto che il gol sia assegnato o meno, non è condizione necessaria affinchè tu venga ammonito.


----------



## Shmuk (12 Settembre 2022)

Il colpo gobbo è rimasto in canna. Spiaze.


----------



## Kayl (12 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dai che alla fine la rigiocano


No poi l’Inter fa ricorso per rigiocare col Bologna…


----------



## ARKANA (12 Settembre 2022)

Comunque state a vedere, da questa storia trarranno vantaggio, d'ora in poi, l'aia dopo aver ammesso l'errore aiuterà ancora di più la juve più di quanto non abbia fatto in questi anni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Settembre 2022)

Se avessimo fatto questo casino per ogni furto dell'anno scorso, a nostri danni, in Italia e in Europa...

Questi erano abituati all'immunità totale e adesso sono disperati.


----------



## nybreath (12 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> C’è da dire però che l’ammonizione per essersi tolta la maglia per un goal annullato è parecchio ingiusta: se non è goal, non dovrebbe contare nemmeno quello che accade dopo, ad essere onesti.



Avrebbe senso quello che dici se il gol in qualche modo giustificasse il gesto, siccome il gesto é sanzionato in ogni caso e tempo allora non ha senso la questione VAR.

Lasciando perdere che se tu sei ammonito, pure se avesse segnato, ti levi la maglia e ti fai buttare fuori allora sei ********** con e senza VAR.

Poi personalmente ho sempre trovato il giocatore che si deve levare la maglia e farsi ammonire una cosa senza senso da entrambi i lati, sia del regolamento, sia del giocatore che sapendo che c é la norma lo fa ugualmente...


----------



## Swaitak (12 Settembre 2022)

Comunque vedendo le prime pagine di giornali non proprio sportivi, direi che godono ancora di buona stampa


----------



## nybreath (12 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Perchè è esattamente lo stesso caso: superi il limite e becchi multa da autovelox non omologato? Secondo la tua logica non vuol dire niente, l’infrazione l’hai fatta comunque. Superi limite? Si, multa.
> Peccato che in qualsiasi ambito non sia così semplice: tanto per dire anche nei processi se vengono presentate prove schiaccianti ma ottenute in modi non previsti, non valgono.



Ma infatti é esattamente la stessa cosa, tu sei multabile sempre superato il limite, sia con autovelox omologato che non omologato.

Il problema dell'autovelox non omologato é completamente diverso, e attiene ai mezzi di prova. Riguarda il non poter provare l'illecito, ma non significa che la presenza di un autovelox non omologato elimina il comportamento illecito. Se la polizia potesse provare il superamento del limite in altro modo, la presenza di un autovelox non omologato non escluderebbe l illecito.

Allo stesso modo, la presenza del VAR non giustifica un comportamento fuori norma. Questo perché il comportamento é in ogni caso e tempo sanzionato, quindi il VAR non influisce mai sulla norma.

Comunque é un discorso molto diverso, la liceità dei mezzi di prova non c'entra con il comportamento illecito, ma appunto é tema di prova e convincimento del giudice. Ma qua non si pone proprio il tema convincimento dell'arbitro perché il comportamento é palese.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Comunque state a vedere, da questa storia trarranno vantaggio, d'ora in poi, l'aia dopo aver ammesso l'errore aiuterà ancora di più la juve più di quanto non abbia fatto in questi anni


Pensavo pure io la stessa cosa nei nostri confronti per il post Serra, e invece paradossalmente col var e arbitri ci è andata addirittura peggio di prima.


----------



## ARKANA (12 Settembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Pensavo pure io la stessa cosa nei nostri confronti per il post Serra, e invece paradossalmente col var e arbitri ci è andata addirittura peggio di prima.


Noi però non siamo i maiali di torino, d'ora in poi secondo me ogni decisione (o comunque la maggior parte) di quelle dubbie proprenderanno a loro favore


----------



## kekkopot (12 Settembre 2022)

Comunque mi duole dirlo ma la Juve è stata proprio derubata ieri.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2022)

Raga godo con voi.

Ma gli ovini qui hanno subito un furto che entrerà nella storia


----------



## nybreath (12 Settembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Comunque mi duole dirlo ma la Juve è stata proprio derubata ieri.



Assolutamente, un errore davvero grossolano, fosse successo a noi veramente sarei incazzato al massimo.

Pero sinceramente tutto il casino che stanno facendo mi pare proprio oltre modo esagerato, a noi con lo spezia ci levarono un gol per aver tolto il vantaggio, con scuse per il palese errore dello stesso arbitro, e gol successivo dello spezia, e non ci fu sto macello....


----------



## danjr (12 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Comunque state a vedere, da questa storia trarranno vantaggio, d'ora in poi, l'aia dopo aver ammesso l'errore aiuterà ancora di più la juve più di quanto non abbia fatto in questi anni


L’Aia non ha ammesso l’errore, anzi, ha scaricato il barile su chi produce le immagini. La Juve non conta più nulla a livello arbitrale


----------



## LukeLike (12 Settembre 2022)

Ma mica l'arbitro era l'alibi dei perdenti?


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Comunque state a vedere, da questa storia trarranno vantaggio, d'ora in poi, l'aia dopo aver ammesso l'errore aiuterà ancora di più la juve più di quanto non abbia fatto in questi anni


Adesso immagino l'ansia dell arbitro che dovrà dare un rigore o un rosso contro la Juventus. 
Si comincia con il Monza, vittoria juventina quotata a 1.00.

Penso che dalla prossima, Agnelli e Niedved guarderanno le partite direttamente dalla sala var

Notizie dell arbitro di ieri se ne hanno? Sono preoccupato per lui


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Settembre 2022)

tra un pò si inventeranno il VAR del VAR.


----------



## folletto (12 Settembre 2022)

Com’è che si chiama il tizio che ieri sera ha arbitrato per l’ultima volta?


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso pareggio in casa della Juventus contro la Salernitana. Sotto di due gol, la squadra di Allegri è salvata nel finale da un rigore sbagliato ma poi ribattuto in rete da Bonucci.
> Poi allo scadere Milik segna e si fa espellere, ma il gol è annullato da Var. Rissa con espulsioni di Cuadrado e Allegri.
> Già 4 i punti di distacco dalla vetta.


Non li darei x spacciati, storicamente Allegri parte piano


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Settembre 2022)

Occhio a qualche suicidio sospetto dalle parti di torino,non sarebbe neanche la prima volta,io fossi nei panni dell'arbitro dormirei armato.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Raga godo con voi.
> 
> Ma gli ovini qui hanno subito un furto che entrerà nella storia


adesso finalmente capiranno come ci siamo sentiti noi dopo il gol di muntari, e tutte le p0rcate che abbiamo subito l'anno scorso: il gol di mano di udogie, il gol di messias annullato da serra e tante belle cose che ci capitano tutte le domeniche.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Settembre 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> adesso finalmente capiranno come ci siamo sentiti noi dopo il gol di muntari, e tutte le p0rcate che abbiamo subito l'anno scorso: il gol di mano di udogie, il gol di messias annullato da serra e tante belle cose che ci capitano tutte le domeniche.


L'hanno capito, l'hanno capito molto bene, che confronto quello di ieri è niente quando hanno dato al Real il rigore al ultimo minuto ( con tutti schlerati Buffon in primis) che godimento. Tutti gli antijuventini abbiamo goduto come i ricci.


----------



## sampapot (13 Settembre 2022)

ma dai...era quasi sulla bandierina...se c'è il fuorigioco passivo per l'attaccante (che si disinteressa dell'azione), dovrebbe valere anche per il difensore che si trova lontano 20 metri dall'azione...poi quante storie, per un furto...ne abbiamo subiti noi!!!!!


----------



## Zenos (13 Settembre 2022)

Il calscio è un gioco semplisce...fai casino per un presunto torto per nascondere la prestazione di merd... semplisce...


----------



## nik10jb (13 Settembre 2022)

Comunque ancora adesso dopo due giorni sul sito web della gazzetta i primi 10 articoli sono ancora tutti sugli episodi arbitrali contro la Juve. Quando succede a noi, invece il trafiletto della moviola lo devo cercare con la funzione ricerca che sennò neanche lo trovo


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La Salernitana è una squadra costruita bene e allenata meglio.
> Forte fisicamente, verticale, con gente con gamba.
> O hai più qualità di loro o pareggi corsa e intensità, altrimenti ti fanno penare.
> 
> ...


Infatti. Parallelamente si parla di Serie A impoverita in un'altra discussione, per me pensa è proprio il contrario.

Questa stagione non ci sono squadre materasso e tutte le partite le devi giocare al massimo o lasci punti per strada.

La Salernitana è una squadra costruita bene e allenata bene. Finora ha fatto sempre ottime partite mettendo in difficoltà tutti.

Ma anche Lecce, Cremonese, Spezia, Empoli, Samp sono squadre spigolose e per batterle ci vogliono belle prestazioni. Pure il Monza sta crescendo. Per non parlare di Udinese e Verona che sono già di un livello superiore.

Io vedo un campionato molto equilibrato quest'anno, dove potrebbero esserci sorprese tutte le giornate. Poi è chiaro che ci sia disparità di valori, almeno 7 squadre sono concepite e costruite per un livello superiore in tutti gli aspetti e faranno piu punti, in campo pero si vedono molte partite equilibrate e decise dagli episodi. Solo nelle prime due giornate ho visto scontri davvero impari, poi il livello si sta proprio appiattendo e trovo questo campionato bellissimo, da seguire con interesse in tutte le partite.

Poi le piccole giocano con personalità, almeno finora. Ho visto pochissime giocare in modo chiuso e ostruzionistico, cercano di giocare la palla e attaccare con le proprie armi.

PS: Hiulmand giocava alla grande anche l'anno scorso in Serie B. E' un bel giocatore. Un regista vecchio stile, con un ottimo piede, visione di gioco, lucidità. Il Lecce ha rifiutato offerte importanti perchè lui voleva fare un campionato di Serie A. Anche il Lecce comunque è pieno di giocatori giovani interessanti.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Parallelamente si parla di Serie A impoverita in un'altra discussione, per me pensa è proprio il contrario.
> 
> Questa stagione non ci sono squadre materasso e tutte le partite le devi giocare al massimo o lasci punti per strada.
> 
> ...


Concordo con te assolutamente gary.
Ho visto un pò tutte le piccole e alcune mi sono piaciute ma nessuna mi ha esattamente deluso.

Le classifiche sono deficitarie ma vedo squadre che vendono cara la pelle e hanno valori tecnici e fisici.
Si gioca molto più in verticale oltretutto.

Il ivello non è alto ma c'è livellamento.
Non mi dispiace la cremonese e nemmeno il lecce, anche il monza credo verrà fuori alla lunga.

La squadra che però più di tutte mi sta sorprendendo è l'udinese : a una base fisica hanno messo dei valori tecnici notevoli.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Parallelamente si parla di Serie A impoverita in un'altra discussione, per me pensa è proprio il contrario.
> 
> Questa stagione non ci sono squadre materasso e tutte le partite le devi giocare al massimo o lasci punti per strada.
> 
> ...


Contro l'inter ha fatto un figurone.


----------



## Alkampfer (13 Settembre 2022)

comunque sta cosa del fuorigioco va rivista, secondo me è demenziale.
star li a guardare il millimetro, il fuorigioco di uno a 20 metri di distanza , ma che senso c'ha.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Settembre 2022)

Effettivamente, guardando le immagini "ampliate", con la presenza di Candreva il gol è regolare. Ovviamente, oltre all'errore clamoroso dell'arbitro, c'è anche quello della regia televisiva che non ha notato la presenza del giocatore che teneva in linea Bonucci. Godo, in ogni caso  .


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Concordo con te assolutamente gary.
> Ho visto un pò tutte le piccole e alcune mi sono piaciute ma nessuna mi ha esattamente deluso.
> 
> Le classifiche sono deficitarie ma vedo squadre che vendono cara la pelle e hanno valori tecnici e fisici.
> ...


Assolutamente. Io trovo che un po' tutte siano costruite per giocare e dunque in difesa sono deboli proprio nelle qualità individuali. Si vedono goal regalati per errori clamorosi. Per il resto hanno tutte un'identità e le proprie armi. Vengono fuori partite aperte e belle da vedere. Finora ne ho viste poche impari (Juve-Sassuolo, Milan-Bologna, Napoli-Monza, Inter Spezia) mentre ne ho viste tante combattute, infatti la Juve ha pareggiato con Salernitana e Samp, Inter ha vinto di fortuna col Lecce, Napoli ha pareggiato col Lecce e vinto di un soffio con lo Spezia, la Roma ha vinto sempre di misura con Cremonese e Empoli per prendere poi 4 pere dall'Udinese. Insomma sono sempre partite combattute finora. Vendono tutte cara la pelle come dici tu e ognuna se la gioca con le proprie armi.

Se parliamo di livello è chiaro che in generale è basso e le ragioni sono apertamente economiche, inutile nascondersi. Ma sul piano tecnico e tattico è un campionato in grande crescita. Ci sono allenatori bravissimi e preparati. Tu citi l'Udinese di Sottil, che uno di questi, ma anche Alvini Zanetti Cioffi Nicola, oltre ovviamente i vari Italiano Juric... c'è una bella generazione di allenatori in Italia e in campo si vede. Se escludo la Premier che sta fagocitando un po' tutto il talento disponibile, direi che la Serie A è il campionato piu bello e combattuto in questo momento.

PS: questa stagione bisogna prepararsi perchè ne perderemo di punti in partite presunte "facili", ci sarà da morire...


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Io trovo che un po' tutte siano costruite per giocare e dunque in difesa sono deboli proprio nelle qualità individuali. Si vedono goal regalati per errori clamorosi. Per il resto hanno tutte un'identità e le proprie armi. Vengono fuori partite aperte e belle da vedere. Finora ne ho viste poche impari (Juve-Sassuolo, Milan-Bologna, Napoli-Monza, Inter Spezia) mentre ne ho viste tante combattute, infatti la Juve ha pareggiato con Salernitana e Samp, Inter ha vinto di fortuna col Lecce, Napoli ha pareggiato col Lecce e vinto di un soffio con lo Spezia, la Roma ha vinto sempre di misura con Cremonese e Empoli per prendere poi 4 pere dall'Udinese. Insomma sono sempre partite combattute finora. Vendono tutte cara la pelle come dici tu e ognuna se la gioca con le proprie armi.
> 
> Se parliamo di livello è chiaro che in generale è basso e le ragioni sono apertamente economiche, inutile nascondersi. Ma sul piano tecnico e tattico è un campionato in grande crescita. Ci sono allenatori bravissimi e preparati. Tu citi l'Udinese di Sottil, che uno di questi, ma anche Alvini Zanetti Cioffi Nicola, oltre ovviamente i vari Italiano Juric... c'è una bella generazione di allenatori in Italia e in campo si vede. Se escludo la Premier che sta fagocitando un po' tutto il talento disponibile, direi che la Serie A è il campionato piu bello e combattuto in questo momento.


L'allenatore della cremonese non lo conosco ma è troppo bello da vedere in panchina.
Ti riconcilia veramente col calcio giocato.
In un mondo di maschere e burattini il suo sorriso spacca la tv.

La sua cremonese poi gioca bene ma conosciamo bene noi la mente pensante che ha costruito la rosa.


----------



## TheKombo (13 Settembre 2022)

Interessante che stamane su alcuni giornali ci sia addirittura l'elenco dei danni arbitrali contro la Juve dall'introduzione del Var.......che paese meraviglioso!!!


----------



## nybreath (13 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Parallelamente si parla di Serie A impoverita in un'altra discussione, per me pensa è proprio il contrario.
> 
> Questa stagione non ci sono squadre materasso e tutte le partite le devi giocare al massimo o lasci punti per strada.
> 
> La Salernitana è una squadra costruita bene e allenata bene. Finora ha fatto sempre ottime partite mettendo in difficoltà tutti.




Il problema é che le 'grandi' non sono cosi tanto grandi.

Il livello é basso in generale, pero le piccole con il calcio che facciamo in Italia, sono messe bene in campo e difendono bene di reparto perche sistemate bene.

Come dici tu tanti errori individuali per i gol, perche sostanzialmente le piccole sono composte da giocatori mediocri, che pero messi bene in campo e ordinati tatticamente riescono cmq a mettere in difficolta le grandi.

Ma questo perche le grandi non hanno piu quella supremazia tecnica dei giocatori che c era una volta. Con squadre che si difendono bene e 11 nell area, hai bisogno del gesto tecnico importante, che sia individuale o di squadra, per fare gol e le grandi questi gesti ne fanno pochissimi, perche la qualita é bassa. 

Io non voglio dire chissa cosa farebbe un barca nel nostro campionato, ma per me gia il Salisburgo sarebbe una squadra che lotterebbe sempre per i top. Messa bene in campo, tanti giovani, atleticamente ottima, e con quei 2-3 la davanti che ti fanno la differenza davvero. E parliamo di una squadra media in un campionato come la CL.

Il sunto secondo me non é che la serie a si é abbassata, la serie a si é incentrata, le squadre forti hanno perso valori tecnici e sono scese di qualita, le squadre piccole hanno imparato con fisico e tattica a ovviare alle carenze individuali, la qualita é andata verso una media costante, per questo il grande equilibrio che vediamo. 

E per me non sarebbe neanche un problema se non fosse che l equilibrio crea molte partite brutte brutte da vedere, ma pure un milan sassuolo, con il milan che fa un possesso estremo, ma in 90 minuti fa 2 e dico 2 perche lo scrivono le statistiche 2 tiri in porta in 90 minuti.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Settembre 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Il problema é che le 'grandi' non sono cosi tanto grandi.
> 
> Il livello é basso in generale, pero le piccole con il calcio che facciamo in Italia, sono messe bene in campo e difendono bene di reparto perche sistemate bene.
> 
> ...


Si questo è un fattore, senza dubbio. Le nostre grandi non sono certo al livello delle top europee, lo sappiamo.

La differenza nella Serie A attuale per me (anche rispetto alla Serie A dei dieci scudetti di fila dei gobbi) è che le piccole sono toste, piu di quelli dei campionati esteri. La qualità è comunque scarsa (non è che una di bassa classifica tedesca o spagnola abbia chissa quali qualità in piu delle nostre, anzi).

Le grandi stanno un po' migliorando anno dopo anno, ce ne sono almeno 7 competitive. Mancano i top club veri e propri, tipo Real o PSG, questi si. In generale a me il risultato è un campionato bellissimo dove non c'è niente di scontato.

Le partite brutte che dici sono punti di vista. Io concordo con te in linea di massima, ma forse è piu bello un Sassuolo Milan 0-0 di un Cadice Barcellona 0-4 o peggio Eintracht Bayern 1-6.

In questa serie A ogni partita la vivi col fiato sospeso. E' un po' logorante per i tifosi (ne sappiamo qualcosa anche noi per la scorsa corsa scudetto), pero io lo trovo piu appassionante e spettacolare, perchè poi alla fine comunque chi vince lo scudetto fa piu di 80 punti, segno che le partite si vincono. La differenza è l'assenza di goleade e partite vinte in ciabatte che sono la regola ormai in Liga Ligue 1 e Bundes per alcune squadre.

C'è anche tantissima tensione in Italia, lo dimostrano le continue lamentele verso gli arbitri da parte di chi perde. Ma pure questo lo vedo come una conseguenza di partite tiratissime decise da episodi.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si questo è un fattore, senza dubbio. Le nostre grandi non sono certo al livello delle top europee, lo sappiamo.
> 
> La differenza nella Serie A attuale per me (anche rispetto alla Serie A dei dieci scudetti di fila dei gobbi) è che le piccole sono toste, piu di quelli dei campionati esteri. La qualità è comunque scarsa (non è che una di bassa classifica tedesca o spagnola abbia chissa quali qualità in piu delle nostre, anzi).
> 
> ...


La differenza con la bassa classifica di altre nazioni sta nel fatto che tatticamente i nostri tecnici sono i numeri 1, anche quelli di bassa classifica.

Gli unici che hanno un problema sono quelli che vogliono fare un tipo di calcio sofisticato, tipo Monza o Sampdoria. 

In questo momento c'è una squadra che per gioco è superiore alle altre ed è il Torino.Naturalmente con le dovute proporzioni fra i giocatori.

Se vuoi coniugare risultati e gioco Juric e il massimo per me , anche superiore a Pioli.

Gioco verticale e aggressione allo stato puro, una goduria per chi come me non ama il gioco orizzontale e la costruzione dal basso.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> La differenza con la bassa classifica di altre nazioni sta nel fatto che tatticamente i nostri tecnici sono i numeri 1, anche quelli di bassa classifica.
> 
> Gli unici che hanno un problema sono quelli che vogliono fare un tipo di calcio sofisticato, tipo Monza o Sampdoria.
> 
> ...


Juric piace molto anche a me.
Ha il limite di un gioco speculativo. Il Torino si basa sulla distruzione del gioco avversario, costruisce poco.

Andrebbe visto in una squadra superiore con giocatori di qualità come si comporterebbe.

Comunque in questa stagione tutte le piccole fanno un gioco che tu chiami sofisticato, non solo Monza e Samp. Se hai visto Cremonese o Lecce come giocano... tutte squadre che cercano di attaccare con qualità e organizzazione. Nessuna gioca per difendersi.

I nostri allenatori ATTUALI sono numeri uno, perchè nelle scorse stagioni hanno circolato altri che non lo erano neanche lontanamente. Nella serie A attuale sono tutti mister che vengono dalla gavetta, cresciuti con percorsi molto interessanti (quello di Cioffi piu di tutti, ma anche Sottil Alvini Nicola) e successi per niente scontati.

Unica cosa che non mi sta piacendo è la diffusione di questo 352 muscolare, senza trequartisti ne ali in campo. Lo adottano troppe squadre.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Juric piace molto anche a me.
> Ha il limite di un gioco speculativo. Il Torino si basa sulla distruzione del gioco avversario, costruisce poco.
> 
> Andrebbe visto in una squadra superiore con giocatori di qualità come si comporterebbe.
> ...


Si certo, ma si deve coniugare calcio propositivo con risultati , altrimenti non c'è nessun presupposto.

Non me ne faccio niente di pacche sulle spalle e dire quanto siamo stati bravi, quanto abbiamo giocato bene ma alla fine abbiamo perso. 

Anche noi abbiamo in parte il gioco di Juric, anche noi tendiamo alla distruzione del gioco altrui, abbiamo nella costruzione e nel 1vs1 giocatori diversi, più bravi, ma come concetti a parte la costruzione dal dietro non siamo molto diversi.


----------

